# What classical piece reminds you of a person/people that you love/like?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay, to continue on a positive vibe, I would like to begin a thread where the focus on a classical piece that has an emotional connection to a person or person(s) that you love or like.

I would like to start this with my daughter Izzy. A piece that reminds me of her is Schubert's Trout Quintet, both her and this piece have exquisite and elegant beauty.






No explanation is needed, just an emotional connection.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ein Heldenleben. Reminds me of myself.

The wife cues it up whenever I come home through the entrance door. A rather nice touch.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I am trying to think of what pieces most remind me of Marschallin Blair --- Hary Janos? Don Quixote? Ahhh ... The Cunning Little Vixen!! )


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The final movement of Beethoven's 7th Symphony as performed by Abbado/Berlin:

Dedicated to my brother who always finds classical music soooooo relaxing!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Vaughan Williams Lark Ascending
Whenever I hear this it immediately brings to my mind thoughts of my wife. It is her favourite piece of many years and I know how much she enjoys it.
The music just has that effect on me now.
She calls me a 'soft old fool' and she is not far wrong


----------



## pierrot (Mar 26, 2012)

Brahm's 4th (Kleiber recording specifically) makes me recall a person which unfortunately didn't liked me back.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Mahler's Symphony 8 reminds me of my departed father, since I used the second part at his funeral.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The opening section of Copland's Appalachian Spring always brings me back to my teenage memories growing up in Brooklyn, New York-falling in love with a beautiful freckled red-haired girl, Muriel and adoring this music at the same time. I'll never forget. Never!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bach's "St.Anne" Prelude and Fugue brings back the first person I fell in love with, a superb Baroque organist and all-round musician, who left the world prematurely a quarter-century ago. HIP, RIP.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Vaughan Williams Tallis Fantasia reminds me of my dearest friend. If there is a God, she is surely his masterpiece. 

The Adagio cantabile second movement of Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13 reminds me of my mother since, like bro, I used it at her funeral editing out the heavy handed middle section. 

The Mozart Sonata facile, K. 545 in C reminds me of my sister. It was her practicing this insidious little musical virus, for seeming hours on end as we grew up, that set me against Mozart for many decades.

The finale of Stravinsky's Firebird (or of the Suite) reminds me of the progressive rock group Yes for some reason.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This Joan Sutherland aria reminds me of my stepdad Powell.






Praise to La Divina.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mahler's 6th Symphony reminds me of my roommate and pal dantejones. Many thanks for your insightful thoughts on this wonderful composer.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The aria Au fond du temple saint from the Pearl Fishers reminds me of a friend who introduced me to the piece when he described it being being performed at a funeral of one of his friends who died from AIDS. I wasn't there, but the piece makes me feel as though I was.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto reminds me of my wife, as she and I attended that concert not too many weeks before our son was born.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Medtner's First has always touched me as a personal work. I don't know exactly what it is, but something about the character of the music describes me in a way: Not fully matured [still playful], but just enough. Apparently, I'm easy to get along with

The second movement of Ravel's piano concerto makes me think of my mom, just because she loves Ravel and of his music, that one fits her

The second movement of Mahler's 9th reminds me of my best friend/roommate Jon, it's just his general attitude

I don't know any music that reminds me of someone I hate. Also, I don't really _hate_ anybody


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

"Carmina Burana" will always remind me of my grandmother. It was because of her and because of Carmina Burana that I am currently studying to become a Latin teacher.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Gilda from Rigoletto reminds me of my dog. Both are so saintly and innocent.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Feldman's piece "For Bunita Marcus" reminds me of my lovely daughter Izzy very much.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The finale of Beethoven's Seventh Symphony reminds me of the Shorkie I house sit every once in a while.

Boundless, incredible energy, running around the house!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

hpowders said:


> The finale of Beethoven's Seventh Symphony reminds me of the Shorkie I house sit every once in a while.
> 
> Boundless, incredible energy, running around the house!


Nice metaphor! Hahaha. Kleiber's version would be quite apropos here.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

The Andante of Mozart's Piano concerto no.2 reminds of my mother, 'cause it was the music I chose for our entrance in the church at my wedding.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Stavrogin said:


> The Andante of Mozart's Piano concerto no.2 reminds of my mother, 'cause it was the music I chose for our entrance in the church at my wedding.


That is so touching .


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

My aunt enjoyed Chopin. At her funeral I chose 3 Nocturnes op.9 No.1 for the service beginning. I will always think of her when I hear it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Whenever I hear the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1, I think of the tall Texan, Van Cliburn, who brought pride to my country and had made the unsurpassed definitive performance of it way back in 1958.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Whenever I hear the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1, I think of the tall Texan, Van Cliburn, who brought pride to my country and had made the unsurpassed definitive performance of it way back in 1958.


Which version should I check out for this performance?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

When I was in high school I had an adolescent crush on a girl who didn't really like me back, for whom I always had an association with the andante of Mahler's Sixth.

From college I had a similar association with the variations from Beethoven's Opus 109 piano sonata.

I married my wife to the wedding march from Figaro.


----------



## Avolon (Sep 14, 2014)

Ferdinand Ries - Piano Concerto No.4


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Avolon said:


> Ferdinand Ries - Piano Concerto No.4


reminding you of whom?


----------



## Avolon (Sep 14, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> reminding you of whom?


I listen classical musics almost 30 years, presently I give more attention to unknown composers. they have many nice works I never know.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This Feldman piece reminds me of my roommate Ben the tuba player:


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> That is so touching .


Thanks  I meant no.21 of course, by the way.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Stavrogin said:


> Thanks  I meant no.21 of course, by the way.


Lovely . In fact, I just got a vinyl LP of that piece and it moves me every time I hear it.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, I can't say too much because writing--or even just reading--gushy posts tends to make me uncomfortable. So, I'll just list the pieces without naming the people I associate with them. I assume most of them, if they ever do see this post, could figure it out for themselves.

-Chopin Piano Concerto 2
-Handel's Messiah
-Gaspard de la Nuit
-Scarlatti sonata in D major k.29
-Mahler Symphony #6
-Schubert String Quintet(or the 9th symphony, or quartet #14)
-Bruckner Symphony #5 or Sibelius #7
-Schubert Symphony #5(and anything Glazunov, for some reason)
-Dvorak violin concerto
-John Cage Suite for Toy Piano
-Glazunov violin concerto


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

_Dreaming_ by Jeroen Speak, a New Zealand composer, always reminds me of my younger self. 
It makes me feel so nostalgic


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue reminds me of President Obama.

Sooooo cool!!!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue reminds me of President Obama.
> 
> Sooooo cool!!!


Ades' Powder her Face sort of reminds me of President Clinton, come to think of it.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Violin and String Quartet by Morton Feldman reminds me of a relationship that I used to have and not anymore...  so filled with melancholy.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The third movement of Prokofiev's Piano Concerto No. 3 reminds me of my sparkling, extroverted SO who always knows how to make me smile, especially when I don't feel like it.


----------

